# What size binding for a size 7.5 boot?



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Varies with every binding, look at the size chart. If you overlap, it's a lot better to be a big foot in a small binding than a small foot in a big binding, assuming it actually fits.

For Cartels with a 7.5, you definitely want the small. For many other bindings it would be a medium. 7.5 is usually around the cusp. But, I have test fit a 7.5 K2 in both a small and medium in cartel, and the Medium was just too big. Fills the small up nicely.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

^ this, but you're probably in a small in most brands


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

jtg said:


> Varies with every binding, look at the size chart. If you overlap, it's a lot better to be a big foot in a small binding than a small foot in a big binding, assuming it actually fits.
> 
> For Cartels with a 7.5, you definitely want the small. For many other bindings it would be a medium. 7.5 is usually around the cusp. But, I have test fit a 7.5 K2 in both a small and medium in cartel, and the Medium was just too big. Fills the small up nicely.


With a size 7 lashed boot, I got a 2012 Malavita medium and it fit great. Weird. 

But I'd suggest a small now since The reflex discs are less adjustable since then.

I wear 7.5 Burton's now. Rome 390 in s/m fit fine. Appropriate sized K2 and Nitro bindings work too.


----------



## Chazlire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re:*

Thanks guys, appreciate it. I tried them in a med cartel 2012 restricted and they fit fine. But, when I tried them in my union meds they look a bit small. Gonna try to make it to the store today and see what's good. Any of you suggest Now bindings?


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Interesting! I have the 2012 Atlas and the Medium fit my ions 7.5 ok.

I tried both the small and medium atlases and liked the medium fit better. The toe strap is at the smallest setting and is perfect to my liking.


----------



## Chazlire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re:atlas med*

Did you adjust anything else on your atlas'? The straps fit fine, it's just the boot doesn't make contact with either side of the binding when strapped in, is this a big deal?


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ya I had to adjust the holes on the toe strap to the smallest but that was it. Everything else fit fine. 

I didn't notice the boot not filling up the whole binding? I'm not too sure if that matters? Can someone chime in on that?


----------



## chris0055 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was in the same boat and couldn't decide which one to go, so did my judgement based on the Union factory size chart. The S/M fits up to 8.5.

I haven't had a chance to set it up everything yet, but I immediately notice that I need to extend the toe strap ladder and the ankle ladder to the farthest hole in order to have the boots sit right on the center spot.

I'll post pictures once I got it everything setup tonight.


----------

